# Bred Heifers For Sale-Jersey, Holstien.



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Just got these ladies preg-checked yesterday. Vet confirmed they are all bred. Will put how far along and what bred to below each individual picture.
Located Mountain View/Mountain Grove, MO. They are currently being pastured at my sisters in Mountain Grove, MO. Current pictures, just taken this week.
Prices are $750 each. 
For quick response, call me at 417-349-2217.

All these girls were bottle-raised but have not been handled much since weaning. They will come to a bucket, sort easily and would be easy to tame for future family milk cows.











#922 is out of a Jersey bull and a Holstien cow. Dam was a good producer with hand-sized teats, good feet and legs and sound udder. Had no history of mastitis, breeding issues, calving issues, etc.

#922 has been running with our quality Milking Shorthorn bull who has show and milk behind him. She was just vet checked and confirmed to be 40+ days bred.










#924 is 1/2 Jersey, 1/2 Holstien. Dam is a very good milker, no history of calving, breeding, health issues. Easily milked teats. 
#924 has just been vet checked and confirmed bred to a good Jersey bull. 
3-4 months bred. 










#007 is mostly Jersey with a little Holstien and Brown Swiss thrown in on her dams side. Dam has a very nice udder, easy to milk, no history of calving, breeding or health issues.
She has been running with our quality Milking Shorthorn bull for the last two+ months. She was just vet checked and confirmed to be 40+ days bred. Nice little heifer, will probably be a smaller cow, perfect for a home-milker. Dam is very laid back in her attitude.










#926 is 3/4 Jersey-1/4 Holstien. Her dam was a good cow, easy-keeper, easy-breeder, easy-calver. Had a nice udder, with a high rear and a long fore. Hand-sized teats. 
#926 is very well grown. Was just vet checked and confirmed bred 3-4 months to a good Jersey bull. 










#005 is high percentage Jersey, with a little Holstien in her background. Dam was a solid small Jersey cross, sire was a Jersey bull. Dam had no history of mastitis, health, breeding, or calving issues. #005 was born spring 2010, very well grown and has been running with quality Milking Shorthorn bull for the last two+ months. She was just vet checked and confirmed to be 30+ days bred. 










#009 is 1/2 Jersey, 1/2 Holstien. Very well grown spring 2010 calf. Is bred to our quality Milking Shorthorn bull. She was just vet checked and confirmed to be 40+ days bred.
Her dam is a good milker, easy to milk, no health, breeding or calving issues.










This is Ace, the Milking Shorthorn bull all but two of these heifers are bred too. He is a young bull, has one calf on the ground already and am expecting another anyday. The one on the ground now is very nice.
I do not have pictures of the Jersey bull #924 and #926 are bred to, but I can tell you he is a quality Jersey bull.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I wish I had some spare cash, your girls are extremely lovely!


----------



## commonsense (Jun 1, 2008)

Lovely girls!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Emily, that's one good looking bull. He's in great condition from what I can see in the pic to have been worrying himself sick over a bunch of young ladies. I'd almost venture to say he's got some dual-purpose blood left in him. I've seen some beef shorthorns that don't look that beefy. If he puts any of that cover in the babies of these gals they ought to stay in flesh well.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

francismilker said:


> Emily, that's one good looking bull. He's in great condition from what I can see in the pic to have been worrying himself sick over a bunch of young ladies. I'd almost venture to say he's got some dual-purpose blood left in him. I've seen some beef shorthorns that don't look that beefy. If he puts any of that cover in the babies of these gals they ought to stay in flesh well.


Thanks Francismilker, I like him too. I hate to sell these girls that are bred to him before seeing more calves. But I am keeping two gals bred to Ace. He is not on any grain either. Just a bit of corn silage and fescue pasture. He holds flesh very well. I bought him because he is from a smaller line of Milking Shorthorns(some can be MASSIVE), that hold their weight well but milk heavy.
Just talked to his breeders (DanSal Dairy, Graff Missouri), and they said his aunt is making waves in the US with her milk production. I'm really excited about this guys progeny.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

A couple more pictures of Ace. You know, he is real mild-mannered and easy to work with so far too.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

All sold........to the same dairy farmer.


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

smart man! What beauties!!!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Emily WOULD YOU KEEP ME IN MIND NEXT YEAR for one of your best cows and Ace 's ....BULL CALF will be needing a bull replacement in 3 years...will let you pick for me ...need to be born in Spetember to January so I will have milk


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Great they are all going together...just sold 39 heifers...will be going to beef cross calfs next year


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

myersfarm said:


> Emily WOULD YOU KEEP ME IN MIND NEXT YEAR for one of your best cows and Ace 's ....BULL CALF will be needing a bull replacement in 3 years...will let you pick for me ...need to be born in Spetember to January so I will have milk


Hey, I can probably get you a REALLY nice bull calf out of a great cow and Ace. Morningland Dairy is no more, the cows are all sold and I have moved. I have a new job with my sister and her husband and the dairy they are starting up. We have been blessed with being able to get our hands on a lovely herd of registered Jerseys to start out with. Have been told twice by un-interested parties that they are about the nicest Jersey herd in the state. 
We have been frantically working to get our parlour set-up and running. Just got inspected and passed!!:rock: We will be picking up our cows this coming week.
The only animals that came with me from Morningland are MY stock. Ace and one lovely Jersey heifer who just freshened to Ace......With a heifer!
So while we will be breeding pure registered Jerseys, we will also be using Ace over some of those really nice cows to start a Milking Shorthorn breed-up program. And we also have some nice crossbred cows we will also have being bred to our registered Jersey bulls and Ace.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

sorry to hear about Morningland Dairy ......Emily I really do not care were the bull calf comes from.....but would like him out of a PROVEN cow..since I will use as my herd bull.....with only 15 cows. and I never use the bull till he is 3........does not matter I know you will take care of me on the pick.....Reg. mother or not does not matter but it needs to be out of a JERSEY....not a cross or holstien.....thanks john


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

John, I can do that for you! We will be breeding several of the nicest Jerseys to Ace, so I'll keep my eyes open for a good bull calf. These cows are nicer than anything I've ever had......


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

that makes it even better....LOL


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

what will you sell the bull calfs for...might be more than I can aford with dairy prices I got on the check for my Heifers


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll talk to my sister, but I don't think it will be that much. The first generation bull calf isn't registerable or anything. It will probably be more than what an average dairy bull calf would bring here, but I doubt that much more. Thats what I'm thinking. I'll see what she is thinking.LOL!!
My sister took a couple heifers to a special heifer sale and the price she got for these bred, good-looking heifers was atrocious. I feel your pain.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

THE BRED ONES I sold barely sold for what i bought them for as baby calfs with just the milk price on them ...I am serious but I had to eat the the grain and grass ...I had to sell....will be raising the beef cross calfs next year


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I believe it, thats what hers brought. Makes no sense as baby heifers were not going that cheap!!!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Emily, I pm'd you.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

an aunt and uncle just took 4 cows (4 or 5yr olds) to auction (jersey, jersey crosses. no papers). end of lactation, and bred back. got around $0.65 lb. so sad, but good for me. they're selling around 20 more in a few weeks. I'll be getting my first nurse cow for the spring calving. well, late winter calving in feb. {shudders}. skipped bottle calves last yr but still remember how mean the little suckers can be! lol.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Drats, with everything going on at home, I've missed a lot. I did Not know Ozarksjewels had moved from my immediate area, not did I ever find the outcome on her problems. But in reading her blog--well, I wish the best of everything to her family.
Pony--I'm still outside Willow


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

Wish you were closer to Idaho...A little bit harder to find bred heifers out here.


----------

